# working in a wide range of jobs



## xarruc

Altre cosa ja!

Tinc un problema amb a wide range - gamma em sembla una mica formal. Ventall ve del  diccionari però no l'he sentit usat abans. Com us sembla?

 I have been employed part-time during term-time and full-time during vacation, almost without exception, since turning 16, *working in a wide range of jobs and locations:* from a 5-star waiter to a nightclub barman, from a building site to a rugby stadium to a luxury hotel on the Costa Brava.

Des de que vaig complir setze anys he treballat o temps parcials o ben jornada complerta durant les vacances. *He treballat un ventall de feines en un ventall de llocs:* des de un cambrer de 5* fins un obrer, des de un estadi de rugbi fins un hotel Catalán de luxe.


----------



## News

Faig un intent de correcció, a veure què n'opinen els altres...



xarruc said:


> Des de què vaig complir setze anys he treballat a temps parcials o bén a jornada complerta durant les vacances, gairebé sense excepcions. *He treballat en feines i llocs ben diversos:* des de un cambrer de 5 estrelles fins a un obrer, des d'un estadi de rugbi fins a un hotel Català de luxe.


 

Fins després!!


----------



## betulina

Hola,

En aquest cas, m'agrada molt la solució que t'ha donat News per a "a wide range": "ben diversos". De tota manera, en un altre tipus de text sí que pots posar tranquil·lament "un ampli ventall de" o "un gran ventall de" i coses així, també.

Afegeixo alguna correcció, a veure com ho veieu.

Des de que vaig [millor: "fer" complir] setze anys he treballat a temps parcials mentre anava a classe o bén a jornada complerta durant les vacances, gairebé sense excepcions. *He treballat en feines i llocs ben diversos:* des de un cambrer de 5 estrelles fins a un barman en un club de nit [obrer ?], des d'un estadi de rugbi fins a un hotel de luxe de la Costa Brava.


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Sonaría bé "He traballat en multitud de feines i llocs"? 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Sonaría bé "He traballat en multitud de feines i llocs"?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Hola:

Jo diria: He treballat en molts llocs. / He fet moltes feines. Però com es diu en el text és perfecte.

Espera't a veure què diuen els altres. 

Mei


----------



## News

Hola, Betulina, del teu missatge m'han sortit alguns dubtes:




betulina said:


> Des deque vaig [millor: "fer" complir] setze anys he treballat a temps parcials.



 
Es diu "treballar a temps parcials?" M'ha sorprès una mica...


betulina said:


> mentre anava a classe o bén a jornada complerta durant les vacances, gairebé sense excepcions.



 
També m'ha sorprès que deixis la "n" a "o bén a jornada complerta"...es diu així?




betulina said:


> *He treballat en feines i llocs ben diversos:* des de un cambrer de 5 estrelles fins a un barman en un club de nit [obrer ?], des d'un estadi de rugbi fins a un hotel de luxe de la Costa Brava.


 
Un altre dubte: si posem "des de un" no hauria d'anar apostrofat ("des d'un")?

I un altre: jo he escrit "he treballat en feines i llocs", però ara penso: no hauria de ser "he treballat *a *feines i llocs ben diversos"?

Ho sento, potser són masses dubtes per un sol missatge!


----------



## Mei

Jo estic igual que tu News, la teva correcció és la que jo hauria fet, però hi un parell de coses que no entenc tampoc .



> Des de què vaig complir setze anys he treballat a temps parcials o bén a jornada complerta durant les vacances, gairebé sense excepcions. *He treballat en feines i llocs ben diversos:* des de un cambrer de 5 estrelles fins a un obrer, des d'un estadi de rugbi fins a un hotel Català de luxe.



Has posat un accent al primer "què" que jo crec que no hi va i quan parles de "5 estrelles" jo especificaria que estem parlant d'un Hotel/Restaurant de 5 estrelles? Més que res que no sé què és un cambrer 5 estrelles.

M'entens?

Mei


----------



## News

Mei said:


> Has posat un accent al primer "què" que jo crec que no hi va


No hi va? Jo hagués jurat que quan hi ha un "que" darrera de preposició sempre porta accent...



Mei said:


> i quan parles de "5 estrelles" jo especificaria que estem parlant d'un Hotel/Restaurant de 5 estrelles? Més que res que no sé què és un cambrer 5 estrelles.


Ostres, sí, tens raó...


----------



## Mei

News said:


> No hi va? Jo hagués jurat que quan hi ha un "que" darrera de preposició sempre porta accent...



Ui, si n'estàs tant segura deus tenir raó. No em facis cas.  Jo no l'hagués posat.

Bon cap de setmana canalla, feu bondat! (es broma, sigueu molt dolents que és més divertit, he he)

Mei


----------



## louhevly

Mei said:


> Jo estic igual que tu News, la teva correcció és la que jo hauria fet, però hi un parell de coses que no entenc tampoc .
> 
> Has posat un accent al primer "què" que jo crec que no hi va...
> 
> M'entens?
> 
> Mei



De fet, em sembla que no és ni "des de que..." ni "des de què...", sinó "des que vaig complir setze anys...".

Lou


----------



## xarruc

De fet, em sembla que no és ni "des de que..." ni "des de què...", sinó "des que vaig complir setze anys..."

el meu llibre de grammatica diuce que des de é un preposició i de que un conjunctiu.

"no és tan net des que han instal·lat aquest fabrica"
"des de quan dius que era l'amo?"

Doncs diria que és "Des que" en la meva frase.


----------



## louhevly

xarruc said:


> De fet, em sembla que no és ni "des de que..." ni "des de què...", sinó "des que vaig complir setze anys..."
> 
> el meu llibre de grammatica diuce que des de é un preposició i de que un conjunctiu.
> 
> "no és tan net des que han instal·lat aquest fabrica"
> "des de quan dius que era l'amo?"
> 
> Doncs diria que és "Des que" en la meva frase.



Correcte.

El que volia dir és que l'ús de "des de que", en el context de "des de que tinc setze anys", és incorrecte, un calc del "desde que" en castellà, i que hauria de ser "des que tinc setze anys".

Lou


----------



## xarruc

Gracies a tots


Ara he posat:



> Des que vaig complir setze anys he treballat a temps parcial o bé a jornada complerta durant les vacances, gairebé sense excepcions. He treballat en feines i llocs ben diversos: des de cambrer de 5 estrelles fins manobre, des d’un estadi de rugbi fins a un hotel de luxe de la Costa Brava.



Em sembla que el post de la Bet. no conservava les tatxes. Però no he entes com hauria d'estar: "Des deque vaig [millor: "fer" complir] setze"

Aquest del 5* - si que és l'hotel que és 5*. En anglès es refereix a un "silver service" waiter. El "silver service" és una manera de servir a la gent però el terme pot èsser usat per a descriure un cambrer que treballa en els llocs més pijos (i per això més desfiadors) - si m'enteneu.


----------



## betulina

xarruc said:


> Em sembla que el post de la Bet. no conservava les tatxes. Però no he entes com hauria d'estar: "Des deque vaig [millor: "fer" complir] setze"
> 
> Aquest del 5* - si que és l'hotel que és 5*. En anglès es refereix a un "silver service" waiter. El "silver service" és una manera de servir a la gent però el terme pot èsser usat per a descriure un cambrer que treballa en els llocs més pijos (i per això més desfiadors) - si m'enteneu.



Ai, mare, quin merder que he organitzat. Perdoneu, tots! Resulta que em vaig fer una mica de cacau: estava d'acord amb les correccions de la News i només en volia afegir alguna més, amb un altre color, però sí, no es van mantenir bé totes les correccions anteriors. Perdoneu, no me'n vaig adonar.

Sobre això de "des de que/què" o "des que", és el que dieu, que davant de "que" la preposició feble cau. Està molt bé tal com ho has deixat, Xarruc. Amb això de "fer/complir" volia dir que em sona millor "fer anys" que "complir-ne", però, com més t'agradi.

Al tros definitiu que has dit, jo només hi afegiria una "a" a "des de cambrer de 5 estrelles fins a manobre". Sempre és "des de - fins a" o bé "de - a".

Espero que hagi quedat més clar...


----------



## Mei

louhevly said:


> De fet, em sembla que no és ni "des de que..." ni "des de què...", sinó "des que vaig complir setze anys...".
> 
> Lou



Oh siiiip! 

Mei


----------

